# Advice please: soft lump suddenly appeared between my dog's shoulder blades



## Dusty85 (13 June 2013)

Hi all, 

Im just after a little bit of advice really. I have a four year old male GSP

On monday I noticed a lump (50p size) in between my dog's shoulder blades. 

Its soft and squishy, clear edges, smooth in its surface and it is not tethered to any thing below the lump- so I can move it around a little bit. it does not seem to bother him. Looking at the skin over the lump there is no bite/puncture mark, its not red and there is no heat. He is well in himself, he hasnt lost weight, his coat is still shiny and he's still got his appetite. He is otherwise a very healthy, fit dog. 

At first I thought i would leave it a few days to see if it went away (he can react to insect bites sometimes) but if anything its got slightly bigger. Im slightly alarmed by how big this lump has got over just a few days. 

Im considering taking him to the vet- but I dont just want to be told- leave it alone for a little bit and see what happens- as it would have been pointless taking him. He also recently had an accident where he tore a tendon in his foot and so needed sedation/xrays which was an insurance claim. So- I wasnt sure if this will end up in another claim!! (the first time I claimed in 4 years was that time!)

Ive also heard someone say that GSP/Weimeraner (Spelling!) type dogs are predisopsed to Lipomas so I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with these? 

Many thanks and any advice greatly appreciated as not sure whether to take him or just leave it.


----------



## Aru (13 June 2013)

Ring your vet and ask for advise?

TBH i would bring him in if you are worried and get a needle sample taken from it to see what is going on  
4 is quite young for a lipoma or other type of tumour thankfully.
It is more likely to be a reactive lump from a fly bite/tick or thorn or an abscess and at least having it looked at you can get an idea of what you are dealing with.

Has he had any injections or vaccinations lately?


----------



## Dusty85 (13 June 2013)

Aru said:



			Has he had any injections or vaccinations lately?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks for replying. 

He had all his yearly boosters in August so I dont think its related to that. 

Could it be a reactive/infective type lump if he's so unbothered by it when you feel it? I would have thought it would be red/hot or cause him discomfort. (He had a thorn type abcess/spot a few years ago and he was very sore but settled with abx from the vet). 

I think youre right though- I will try to either get an appointment later today or on monday (im working this weekend)

Thanks for the above- any more thoughts welcome.


----------



## Superhot (13 June 2013)

My dog had a lump in the same position and it grew to a huge size, and I had it removed as it was making her uncomfortable.  I had a biopsy done as soon as I noticed it, so knew it wasn't anything sinister, but both the vet and I thought we'd leave it alone until it became necessary to remove it.  That was 18 months ago when she was nearly 14 years old.  More recently, another lump has appeared further down her back, but again, not causing a problem.  At the groomers last week, the lump suddenly exploded!!!  Puss came out, we cleaned it thoroughly, trip to the vets to have it checked out.  Anti biotics, anti inflammatories and a final check up tomorrow.  She seems none the worse for this little episode thank goodness.  She is now 15 years old, so I really don't want to subject her to an operation if it can be avoided.
I would always have any lump investigated for peace of mind, and for removal if needed a.s.a.p.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 June 2013)

Mine is prone to lipomas, he has exactly what you describe on his neck and it hasn't changed ever. He had one lump removed after his brother died of cancer, nearly £500 to be told it was a fatty lump  Stll, better safe then sorry but if anything, yes, fine needle aspiration rather then straight in for a full removal.


----------



## twiglet84 (13 June 2013)

Definitely recommend getting the lump sampled. Without sampling your'll never know whether its something to worry about or not xxxx


----------



## galaxy (13 June 2013)

Have you checked really close to see if it has a head on it? My GSP developed a huge lump on his side very suddenly last year. When I had a close look I found a tiny head on it, I gave it a squeeze and it burst! Was really gross but cleared up after that in days. 

If you can't see anything it would be straight down the vets for me.


----------



## horsies4coursies (13 June 2013)

is your dog microchipped?  sometimes these can get irritated and swell, usually disappears within a week or so - with no heat or swelling - just asking because of position - if not would be popping into vets to have it checked out


----------



## kickandshout (16 June 2013)

i have a gsd and the lumps the other posters have decribed (puss bursting !!! eeeww!) all sound the same as the ones i had operated on my dog they were sebacuas cysts (sp) i was told harmless but need milking occasionally (YUK) gsd are prone to them mine had to be operated on as there were so many about 8  around neck area and a huge couple on her hip the removal looked awful as they have to cut so far up and down around each one to be able to stitch back comfortably. i was told they'd done thier best to remove everything. its now 4 years later and she has another tiny one on her neck but shes no longer insured for them  shes 9-10 now so prob too old for operating on now so i hope itl not grow enought to cause major problems. 
keep an eye  on it and check for any others ring vet if your worried !!


----------



## twiglet84 (17 June 2013)

Ps lumps come in all different shapes and sizes they can look similar to other lumps. I would not be taking the risk by leaving it. No one can look at a lump and tell u what it is, please get it sampled. The times I've seen tiny little lumps sampled as mast cells. I'm
Not saying that's what it is but I'm saying you can't tell by looking at it no matter how experienced or qualified someone is xxx


----------

